# O.J. Simpson: 'If I killed them...'



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

This really takes US celebrity culture to new lows, which I doubted possible. 'OJ' Simpson has now written a book 'hypothesising' how he would have killed his ex-wife, et al had he 'actually' been the murderer:



> Fox, which plans to air an interview with Simpson Nov. 27 and 29, said Simpson describes how he would have committed the 1994 slayings of his ex-wife, Nicole Brown Simpson, and her friend Ronald Goldman, "if he were the one responsible.


Fox Network? Somehow it doesn't surprise me that they are associated with this.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

I see that the book won't even be published for a couple of weeks, yet it is already number 34 on Amazon.com, through pre-orders:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/0061238287/

Really shows what humanity is all about, eh?

Here is the ridiculous cover (seriously...at least according to Amazon.com):


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Someone posted regarding his book on SF. IMO its just disgusting, why anyone would want to line his pockets, or even read this is beyond me. I really hope someone goes on a hunting trip and puts this guy out of his misery. 

Hopefully by now his children are old enough to realize their father is a murderer. His smug expression on the cover turns my stomach. 

MrR


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

I see that there is already a formal boycott set up:



I notice that one can keep hitting 'reload' making the Boycott counter keep going up


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm all for boycotting the sponsors of this program. While I won't watch the broadcast myself I'm sure a list of sponsors will be generated and posted online shortly after. 

MrR


----------



## Harry96 (Aug 3, 2005)

It's disgusting, but I admit that I plan to watch the interviews and read the book. 

Someone told me today that he's heard that people who've seen advance copies of the book say O.J.'s "hypothetical" description of how he would've committed the murders is consistent with the evidence, although I don't know that for a fact. 

On the cover of the book, I think the title "If I Did It" should be printed where the word "If" is a font size about 10% of the size of the rest of the words in the title, so that from more than a few inches away, it appears to read, "I Did It." You know, truth in advertising and all of that.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Harry96 said:


> It's disgusting, but I admit that I plan to watch the interviews and read the book.
> 
> Someone told me today that he's heard that people who've seen advance copies of the book say O.J.'s "hypothetical" description of how he would've committed the murders is consistent with the evidence, although I don't know that for a fact.
> 
> On the cover of the book, I think the title "If I Did It" should be printed where the word "If" is a font size about 10% of the size of the rest of the words in the title, so that from more than a few inches away, it appears to read, "I Did It." You know, truth in advertising and all of that.


Harry you're free to do as you please and do not take my comment as disrespect but why would you want to read his book? I can name hundreds of better texts that would enrich your life much more than this garbage.

The book cover is repulsive. Not only does his snide smile prove his guilt, but I find it convenient that "IF" contrasts poorly with his cream suit and "I DID IT" stands out rather well in red. I'd be in favor of the interview if some hardnosed journalist like Geraldo was drilling him and calling him out but i'm sure that won't happen.

I really hope that FOX feels the reprecussions of airing this crap and that the many people who disagree with this airing follow through and boycott the companies that have chosen to sponsor it.

MrR


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

I really hope that FOX feels the reprecussions of airing this crap and that the many people who disagree with this airing follow through and boycott the companies that have chosen to sponsor it.

~~~~

Hear Hear,
Fox is one of the worst for dragging an already injured profession, journalism, into the infotainment, sensationalism gutter.

With the manner in which they address the America public, 
I am amazed there has not already been backlash.


----------



## Harry96 (Aug 3, 2005)

MrRogers said:


> Harry you're free to do as you please and do not take my comment as disrespect but why would you want to read his book? I can name hundreds of better texts that would enrich your life much more than this garbage.
> 
> The book cover is repulsive. Not only does his snide smile prove his guilt, but I find it convenient that "IF" contrasts poorly with his cream suit and "I DID IT" stands out rather well in red. I'd be in favor of the interview if some hardnosed journalist like Geraldo was drilling him and calling him out but i'm sure that won't happen.
> 
> ...


I guess I just have a morbid curiosity about it.

My guess is a lot of people will watch the interview and read the book, including many of the people publicly decrying it, but they won't admit to it -- kind of like how probably a tiny fraction of the people who watch porn openly admit to it or talk about it. I guess we'll know based on the rating and the book's sales; I'll be amused if the special does a monster rating, but everyone I discuss it with insists that they didn't watch it.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Since his pension and house in Florida are apparently legally inaccessible to those trying the collect the 33 million dollar settlement on behalf of the Goldberg and Smith families, it seems the profits from his book sales would go to them first, until the judgement is paid.

So, in effect, buying the book would send funds to the victims' families - assuming Simpson hasn't formed a new 'dream team' to circumvent the law.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

During the broadcast I'm going to curl up in my Hudson's Bay point blanket with some Earl Grey, digestives and a recording of Mouret's fanfare ( Masterpiece Theater's themesong) and emerse myself in british culture; the tell all books about Princess Di's sexual affairs, Sir John Geilgud's allegedly being found in flagrant dilecto wth a Royal Guardsman and Sir Paul McCartney's bitter divorce. I pray for an epiphany that will lead me to veganism and a summer working at Findhorn in Scotland tending the roses and talking to the fairie folk.Second star on the right and then straight on till morning and all that.......


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

*Fox Network + Harper Collins = Scum*

What really gets me is what low life scum the Fox People are for doing this.

Of course, they'll do the usual BS disclaimers that Harper Collins, and Fox News are completely autonomous, etc.

Would anyone hazard a guess if something "This Newsworthy" would have to be approved by Roger Ailes and/or Rupert Murdoch themselves?

Surely, they're giving it tacit, if not overt approval, which shows you where Ailes and Murdoch are at!

Any of you AAAC corporate types care to hazard a guess as to the position of the ultimate big wigs at Fox. Could this have possibly been done without Ailes and Murdoch's approval?


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Kav said:


> During the broadcast I'm going to curl up in my Hudson's Bay point blanket with some Earl Grey, digestives and a recording of Mouret's fanfare ( Masterpiece Theater's themesong) and emerse myself in british culture; the tell all books about Princess Di's sexual affairs, Sir John Geilgud's allegedly being found in flagrant dilecto wth a Royal Guardsman and Sir Paul McCartney's bitter divorce. I pray for an epiphany that will lead me to veganism and a summer working at Findhorn in Scotland tending the roses and talking to the fairie folk.Second star on the right and then straight on till morning and all that.......


I'm glad you're on these fora - you make me look sane in comparison!


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

rnoldh said:


> Any of you AAAC corporate types care to hazard a guess as to the position of the ultimate big wigs at Fox. Could this have possibly been done without Ailes and Murdoch's approval?


Indeed they may have even proposed the project to OJ!


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

Fogey said:


> Indeed they may have even proposed the project to OJ!


+1 Truly sad but true


----------



## burnedandfrozen (Mar 11, 2004)

Just another shining example of how society is going down the toilet at an ever accelerated pace.

This may be old news to some, but OJ has also made a couple public appearences at sport memorabilia shows to pose for pics and sign autographs for a fee of course.

The guy just won't quietly fade into oblivion will he?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Foggy, In Hopi lands the kachinas visit periodically during the spiritual year. Among the solemn Kachinas who insure the corn, squash and bean crop, rain etc are the Mudclowns. Mudclowns remind a good Hopi that even in so important an observance we are after all just human and laughter is part of that humanity. But even a mudclown can disturb the balance and then the one armed whip boy, or rarely Han the great white bear appears to bring harmony back to the ceremony.This reached it's modern zenith with mudclowns spitting on, destroying the polaroids of or plain insulting rude tourists in flip flops and sunglasses. Whip boy realised tourists bring badly needed dollars outside the trading stores selling tourquise bracelets and rugs at 5000% markups over the artist's commission and tried to calm the mudclowns. Finally Han simply banned the tourists from the dances. Just think of me as a kachina protecting my Kiva.


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

burnedandfrozen said:


> Just another shining example of how society is going down the toilet at an ever accelerated pace.
> 
> This may be old news to some, but OJ has also made a couple public appearences at sport memorabilia shows to pose for pics and sign autographs for a fee of course.
> 
> The guy just won't quietly fade into oblivion will he?


Agreed. I feel sorry for the children. "If I killed Your Mother, This Is How I Would Have Done It"

Have you no shame!!


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

TheSaint said:


> Agreed. I feel sorry for the children. "If I killed Your Mother, This Is How I Would Have Done It"
> 
> Have you know shame!!


This may be off topic on this thread since it is actually on topic...

When my mother was doing her psychology internship years ago a similar situation happened to her. She was doing something with a patient at the county mental health facility when he started to tell her how he would have bludgeoned his wife (which he had been put in the facility for doing) if he had actually done it. Apparently he was pretty graphic and she was kind of freaked out for a few days.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

iammatt said:


> This may be off topic on this thread since it is actually on topic...
> 
> When my mother was doing her psychology internship years ago a similar situation happened to her. She was doing something with a patient at the county mental health facility when he started to tell her how he would have bludgeoned his wife (which he had been put in the facility for doing) if he had actually done it. Apparently he was pretty graphic and she was kind of freaked out for a few days.


A book of interviews with Ted Bundy was published twenty-odd years ago, while he was awaiting execution, in which he described his many crimes in the past subjunctive. It smacked a bit of _True Detective_, but was pretty disturbing nonetheless.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

Absurd beyond belief. Wonder what his kids think.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

I can think of few things less enticing than a tell-all (well...) by O.J. 

Far better to pick up Crime and Punishment again, not this trash.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> This really takes US celebrity culture to new lows


Yes it does but the only way to stop the madness is to not discuss the topic or better yet view the inane interview. Only when the publicity stops working will the media get the message.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Artisan Fan said:


> Yes it does but the only way to stop the madness is to not discuss the topic or better yet view the inane interview. Only when the publicity stops working will the media get the message.


Enough said...Amen!


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd imagine this was the concoction of some behind the scenes people, I doubt O.J. is smart enough to come up with this publicity ploy. In a perverted way, you have to give some credit to this idea; Don't admit to killing them, but explain how you "would" have done it. In my heart I believe he did it, which was proven by the evidence. There would be no reason for me to read a book giving his slanted views on why he "would have done it" if he had done it.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Good news! They canceled the deal!


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

And thus the great Murdoch spake "So let it be written, so let it be done."


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

It was the right thing to do. 

I'm glad the Goldman and Brown families don't have to deal with that garbage.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

AND the confession's in print. Everyone wins.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Unbelievable but great to hear

Great decision

MrR


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

This turned out to be too much, even for the media.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I wonder if Mr. Simpson will be entitled to a kill fee.


----------



## Clovis (Jan 11, 2005)

Perhaps OJ could contribute to the ongoing threads concerning gloves and shoes on the main forum. 

What I Would Have Worn If I had Done It.


----------

